# hair straightners



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

any recommendations and where from?

GHD, are these the best and only from specific sallons? prices?

thinking of getting the other half for xmas


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm after some at the moment.
I'm going to buy them from http://www.ghds.co.uk/irons.php after xmas it's the cheapest I've found so far. 
Every salon I've tried sells them at about Â£95 upwards.

Kirsty


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Steer clear of E-bay even from Power Sellers! 95% of these are fakes made in China.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I got some GHDs for my Mrs last year from www.lookfantastic.com

If you register first you get up to 15% extra member discount, I've bought some more stuff from them this crimbo


----------



## SoTTonSoph (Sep 5, 2006)

I have GHD's and they are so much better than anything else I've tried. Look fantastic are very good, but HQ Hair might be a tiny bit cheaper - I think they are about Â£82 from there maybe, can't remember I got mine so long ago now.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Yoo lot obviously didnt watch "Watchdog" the other night! :roll:

People have had them overheat and catch fire even when not switched on! responsable for a few major house fires!


----------



## SoTTonSoph (Sep 5, 2006)

I got told about the Watchdog story earlier, as long as you take them out of the plug and turn the button on them off I think you are OK. Having said that I have got a nice burn mark on my carpet when I left a pair on for a whole morning...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> I got some GHDs for my Mrs last year from www.lookfantastic.com
> 
> If you register first you get up to 15% extra member discount, I've bought some more stuff from them this crimbo


ditto - About Â£76 from there


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Don't but GHD straighteners they are crap and burn out, GHD are also a pain to deal with. They are churned out in China and are low quality.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Get the equivilant called Curl Killers . They reach 210 degrees and I have had mine 3 years with no problems at all


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

M T Pickering said:


> Yoo lot obviously didnt watch "Watchdog" the other night! :roll:
> 
> People have had them overheat and catch fire even when not switched on! responsable for a few major house fires!


I left one morning at 8.30 and returned at 3.30.....
I had left my straightners on all day and worse than that i had left them on the bed, and yes they burned the quilt, but i was astounded that they did not burn the house down 

I currently have the GHD, but they do not work in the USA, so while i was out there i bought some carioliss, which work with the adaptors anywhere in the world....So no more bad hair days i hope.

Karen


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

And there's me thinking that you hair Karen is naturally straight! :roll:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

M T Pickering said:


> And there's me thinking that you hair Karen is naturally straight! :roll:


WHOOPS :roll: My secret is out! 

karen


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> M T Pickering said:
> 
> 
> > And there's me thinking that you hair Karen is naturally straight! :roll:
> ...


my hair is naturally straight :roll:


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

I got some great ones on Ebay - FHI's. I had always used GHDs and had got through 2 pairs. The FHIs are as good and they were only Â£55....my daughter and sister have got some from the same chap and we've not had any problems at all....


----------



## mountainqueen (Apr 23, 2007)

M T Pickering said:


> People have had them overheat and catch fire even when not switched on! responsable for a few major house fires!


My friend straightened my hair with GHDs last night, and she nearly melted my ears a few times...having said that, they did do a fantastic job and when I got up this af-morning,  , my hair was still poker straight even after a night bundled up like Pebbles...


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

who ever said GHD are a pain to deal with must have been very unlucky my ex GF sent heres back when they broke out of warranty and they got sent back within a week. i know loads of people who have had them repaired or replaced out of warranty.


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Have had 2 sets of GHDs and one set of FHIs, and same thing happened each time where they went on fire when left plugged in but switched off. I got a new telly out of it though! Currently using Babylis Pro230 I got from Costco for about Â£30. Not quite as good, but had them for 2 1/2 years which is a record by my account!

Hope this helps!


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

Bought the wifes from Shimmer girl she sells 100's a week.
http://cgi3.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=the_shimmer_girl

Looks like Im in the wrong business she makes a fortune


----------

